

Android VP has left Google for Chinese smartphone maker Xiaomi - denzil_correa
http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/28/4670534/hugo-barra-says-farewell-to-google-confirms-he-is-joining-xiaomi

======
benologist
In which The Verge further shits on the concept of journalism by rewriting the
same story twice without writing either story for themselves.

